# مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

انا هابدا بشريط ساتر ميخائيل الجزء الثانى راجع اليك :::: وهو اجمل شريط للساتر حتى الان :

ربى راعى وسلامى:http://rapidshare.com/files/41854143...___1 610_.wav

لو تعود :::
http://rapidshare.com/files/41854378...___1583_.wa v
الرب لى راعى :::
http://rapidshare.com/files/41854631...75___1593_.wav
ماعندى شى اقدم لك ::
http://rapidshare.com/files/41855003...605____1604___
من النهاردة احنا راجعين :::
http://rapidshare.com/files/41855348...606___1575_.wa
وكدة ممكن الاعاوز اى ترنيمة يقول وهو هايشوف ..

شريط الام المثالية ::::
مااحلاكى يامريم :http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
ياعدراء يأم النور:::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
فى كنستك فى الزيتون :
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
بصوا وشوفوا:::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
العذراء مريم :
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
يامسافر للقاء ام النور::::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
زى النار::::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
فى ظل حمايتك:::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
مجد مريم :::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
فوق القباب::::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
ستى ياعدراء::::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj
ياسلام على العدراء::::
http://www.4shared.com/account/file....lfU2rYsKQdZjtj

ياجماعة ارجوكم الكتابة بالعربى وفى شوية ترانيم :::لساتر ميخيائيل
للام ايرينى :::::::::::
اتنباء رجل الصلاه :::http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...ol_el-sala.mp3
يا اللي عشتى في ايامنا::::http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...y_fe_zamna.mp3
اخترها شهيد الرب
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...hid_el_rab.mp3
هوما القدسين:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...el_kdessin.mp3
صلي علشانا:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...ly_3ashana.mp3
ويا السمائيين:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi..._sama2yeen.mp3
انا امى طيب:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi..._omy_tayba.mp3
وسط جهادك:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...ast_gehadk.mp3
اخترتى الطريق:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...ik_el_sa3b.mp3
انا جي ازورك:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christi...ay_azourik.mp3

شريط ساتر ميخائيل ( جديد ) ::::
ربنا موجود ::::http://christianism.us/audio/search....=al_id&val=779
ماتعقونى ::http://christianism.us/audio/search....=al_id&val=701
شريط ترانيم  ساتر ميخائيل ( طريق يسوع ) :::
رب الأرباب يسوع
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=905
طريق يسوع فيه الخلاص
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=906
هاآتي بطيبي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=907
تقدم يا شعبي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=908
سددت الدين عني
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=909
خدنا على جبل عالي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=910
ردني ياسيدي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=911
طال انتظارن
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=912
شريط ترانيم  ساتر ميخائيل ( قصائد البابا ) ::::
غريبا عشت في الدنيا
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=930
أنا في البيداء وحدي
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=931
أغلق الباب وحاجج
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=932
أنت لم تنصت إلى الحية
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=933

ترانيم منوعة لساتر ميخائيل :
علمنى
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=387
الأعداء حاوليىوأناواقف بأديا
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=388
ياصاحب الحنان
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=389
مربياولقانى-دايمابتخبينى
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=390
البابا أبويا - ساتر ميخائي:::
الجزء الاول:http://copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritua...ua/www.copticnet.com_El_Baba_Aboua_Side A.mp3
الجزء الثانى :
http://copticnet.com/Audio/Spiritua...ua/www.copticnet.com_El_Baba_Aboua_Side B.mp3


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

اسف هناك روابط مش سليمة ولكن الرابط السليمة لشريط (الام الطيبة ) تماف ايرينى :الشريط كله فى لينك ::
http://rapidshare.com/files/36296881/ava-kyrillos.com_haidi-montaser_5aleny-a3eshlak.rar
الشريط مقسم ::
etnba2_ragol_el-sala:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/01.etnba2_ragol_el-sala.mp3
yally_3eshty_fe_zamna:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/02.yally_3eshty_fe_zamna.mp3
ekhtarha_shahid_el_rab:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/03.ekhtarha_shahid_el_rab.mp3
homa_el_kdessin:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/04.homa_el_kdessin.mp3
sally_3ashana:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/05.sally_3ashana.mp3
wya_el_sama2yeen:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/06.wya_el_sama2yeen.mp3
ana_omy_tayba:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/07.ana_omy_tayba.mp3
wast_gehadk:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/08.wast_gehadk.mp3
ekhtary_el_tarik_el_sa3b:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/09.ekhtary_el_tarik_el_sa3b.mp3
ana_gay_azourik:http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/omy_tayba/10.ana_gay_azourik.mp3


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الشريط الثانى الغير سليم ( الام المثالية ) :
مااحلاكى يامريم ::http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481162&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
وسط البحر الهايج :http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482629&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
ياعدراء يأم النور::http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481518&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
فى كنيستك ::http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481632&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
بصوا وشوفوا:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481672&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
دايما بتخبينى:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482510&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
العذراء مريم :http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481771&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
يامسافر للقاء ام النور::http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481855&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
زى النار:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481925&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
فى ظل حمايتك:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19481965&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
مجد مريم :http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482098&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
فوق القباب:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482212&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
ستى ياعذراء :http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482279&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw
ياسلام على العذراء:http://www.4shared.com/account/file.jsp?id=19482381&sId=sQxtx8OC5MmOIpCw


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

شريط لساتر ميخائيل ( ماقدرش اعيش من غيرك) :::
   1.
      ادعو الاله
   2.
      انا يا يسوع
   3.
      في ذات ليلة
   4.
      ما اقدرش اعيش من غيرك
   5.
      مين غيرك
   6.
      مين يحلي
   7.
      من كل الامم
   8.
      ربي يسوع الغالي
   9.
      يسوع بيدور
لينك التحميل هو هو ::::
http://rapidshare.com/files/41173399/ma-2a2darsh-a3esh-mn-3_erak.rar


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

شريط ساتر ميخائيل ::: البابا كيرلس)::
- اهلا بيك فى بيوتنا يا رجل الصلاة
http://www.4shared.com/file/11642717/30c7b66e/ahla_bek_fe_biotna.html
2- على الجبل شوفنا المغارة
http://www.4shared.com/file/11637275/ba69e0d/ala_el_gabal.html
3- فى كواكب الفردوس
http://www.4shared.com/file/11634507/bd13d08d/Fe_kawakeb_el_fardoos.html
4- راعينا البابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/11639675/ec7041e2/ra3ena__el_baba_kirolos.html
5- سلامنا إاليك
http://www.4shared.com/file/11637607/ade0c13a/salamn_elek.html
6- يا بابا كيرلس اشفع فينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/11638003/f66369c7/ya_bab_kirolos_eshfa3_fina.html
7- يا بابا كيرلس
http://www.4shared.com/file/11635102/72ccebbb/ya_baba_kerolos.html
8- يا مار مينا
http://www.4shared.com/file/11638170/21e9c48d/ya_mar_mina.html
9- يا طاحونة
http://www.4shared.com/file/11638646/e6e824fe/ya_ta7ona.html
10- يسوعنا بيفرح بينا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/11637724/71d9835/yaso3na_byfra7_beina.html


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

هناك جزء تانى بس بعد الردود الكتيرة ماشى ::::: 
                               شكرا لتحميلكم هذه اللينكات :yaka:


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

شريط من الجزء الاول ( ثبت انظارك )::: 
ياصاحب الحنان : http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/01 ya sa7eb el 7anan.mp3
مش ممكن::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/02 mesh momken.mp3
ثبت أنظارك فى:
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/03 sabet anzarak feh.mp3
انا عايزك انت :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/05 ana 3ayzak enta.mp3
العالم يبنى ويزرع : 
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christ...sabet_anzarak/04 el 3alam yebny we yezra3.mp3
دايما بتخبينى::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/06 dayman bt7/'abeny.mp3
إن انسى من أمى الحنون ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christ...sabet_anzarak/07 en onsa men omy el 7anon.mp3
طال انتظارك :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/sabet_anzarak/08 tal entezarna.mp3
الشريط الثانى لساتر ميخائيل ( مااجملك ) 
                                                     ربى يسوع:
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/1- raby yasoo3.mp3
                                                     مين يحلى الغربة غيرك:
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/2- touba le/'onas .mp3
                                                     وعدك يايسوع:
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/3- wa7dak ya yaso3.mp3
                                                     مين ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/4- men bo3d raby.mp3
                                                     مين أحن منك::::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/5- mein a7n menak.mp3
                                                      ياسيدى ماتجينى :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/6- le7ad ya sedy mategeny.mp3
                                                      ما أجملك ٌ:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/7- magmalak .mp3
                                                      مين يحلى :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/8- mein ye7aly el 3/'orba.mp3
                                                      انا لقيت الكنز ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/ma_agmlak/9- ana la2et el kenz.mp3
الشريط الثالث وهو قلبى الحجر :::
                                                      حلم ضاع ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christ...C8%EC%20%CD%CC%D1/0-%CD%E1%E3%20%D6%C7%DA.wma
                                                       المحبة ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/El-mahba.wma
                                                       اتغيرنا::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/etghyarna_ketir.wma
                                                        طول مانت يارب معانا ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/ghaly_3alek.wma
                                                         هانسى الالام ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/hansa_al_alam.wma
                                                         ليه ياخاطى:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/leh_ya_khaty.wma
                                                        قلبى الحجر :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/Qalby_hagar.wma
                                                         ياه على العشرة :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/2alb_hagar/ya_3ala_el_3eshra.wma


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

من اخر شرائطى فى الجزء الاول وهو (( ساتر ميخائيل + رومانى ) ربنا موجود جميل جدا ::
الناس اتخلوا عنى ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/el_nas_tarakony.wma
اوعى تكون ناسى :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/ew3a_tkon_nasy.wma
جاوب ليه :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/gawab_le_yaso3.wma
جاى ودموعك :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/gay_we_demo3ak.wma
غالب بيك:
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/ghaleb_beek.wma
لفين ياغربة ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/lefin_ya_ghorba.wma
ربنا موجود :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/rabina_mawgood.wma
(intro)::::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/rabina_mawgood/intro.wma


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الشريط الاخير كفاية مش قادر علشان عندى ترانيم كتير لساتر ::: عاوز اى ترنيمة لساتر قول وانت هاتشوف::
شريط (نظرة عينيك ) ::
قلبه حنين حبه يبين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/2alboh_7nayn.mp3
علشان ايه ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/3lshan_eh.mp3
الله قوة لنا :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/allah_qwa_lana.mp3
بللت فراشى ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/blalt_ferashy.mp3
المؤمن الامين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/el_mo2min_el_2amin.mp3
وهاقد اعيت فىا نفسى :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/ha_kad_a3yat_feya_nafsy.mp3
من ذا الذى نال قصاصا ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/man_za_allazy_nal_qasasa.mp3
نظرة عينيك :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/nazret_3nek.mp3
وهاعشلك:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/we_ha3shlak.mp3


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الشريط الاخير كفاية مش قادر علشان عندى ترانيم كتير لساتر ::: عاوز اى ترنيمة لساتر قول وانت هاتشوف::
شريط (نظرة عينيك ) ::
قلبه حنين حبه يبين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/2alboh_7nayn.mp3
علشان ايه ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/3lshan_eh.mp3
الله قوة لنا :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/allah_qwa_lana.mp3
بللت فراشى ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/blalt_ferashy.mp3
المؤمن الامين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/el_mo2min_el_2amin.mp3
وهاقد اعيت فىا نفسى :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/ha_kad_a3yat_feya_nafsy.mp3
من ذا الذى نال قصاصا ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/man_za_allazy_nal_qasasa.mp3
نظرة عينيك :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/nazret_3nek.mp3
وهاعشلك:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/we_ha3shlak.mp3


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الشريط الاخير كفاية مش قادر علشان عندى ترانيم كتير لساتر ::: عاوز اى ترنيمة لساتر قول وانت هاتشوف::
شريط (نظرة عينيك ) ::
قلبه حنين حبه يبين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/2alboh_7nayn.mp3
علشان ايه ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/3lshan_eh.mp3
الله قوة لنا :
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/allah_qwa_lana.mp3
بللت فراشى ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/blalt_ferashy.mp3
المؤمن الامين :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/el_mo2min_el_2amin.mp3
وهاقد اعيت فىا نفسى :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/ha_kad_a3yat_feya_nafsy.mp3
من ذا الذى نال قصاصا ::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/man_za_allazy_nal_qasasa.mp3
نظرة عينيك :::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/nazret_3nek.mp3
وهاعشلك:::
http://www.egyptiancopts.com/christianos/satter_mikhael/nazret_3nek/we_ha3shlak.mp3


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ارجوكم ياجماعة الردود مهمة جدا علشان انا ناوى اعمل لكل مرتل جميع شرائطه


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ياجماعة فيه روابط مش هاتحمل ذى 4rapidshareنعمل ايه 


هتلاقى عندك خانتين فاضيين فى اليمين ::
اكتب الايميل ده :ola_met******.com
الباسورد ده :5656942

هتلاقيه دخل على صفحة فيها الترانيم اضغط على الترنيمة الا انت عاوز تحملها هتلاقى كلمة downloadاضغط عليه 
بعد كدة اقف على الصفحة فى مدة10 ثوانى هتلاقى كلمة اسمها download file تحتيها خط 
اضغط عليها                      بس خلاص


----------



## pola_met (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الايميل ثانى هوpola_met@ yahoo .com انت لا تاخذ مسافات لما تيجى تكتب الايميل


----------



## mikoo (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

انا عايز شريط ربنا موجود للمرتل ساتر ميخائيل و روماني رؤوف


----------



## mikoo (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## mikoo (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

الروابطكلها مش شغالة


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ميرسي كتير بس انا مش لاقي ترنيمه ضيقتي بتزي


----------



## ميزوا (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ميرسى على تعبك 
بس فعلا الروابط مش شغالة
ربنا يعوضك
مينا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو​ 
ثانكس بولااااااااااااااااا​


----------



## نشات جيد (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ربنا يبارك  ويحفظكم


----------



## maro nabil (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*



انا عايزة ترنيمة من ذا القصاصا  والينك مش شغال ياريت حد يجبهالي​


----------



## نشات جيد (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

شكر جدا ع تراتنم​


----------



## TADO2010 (22 مارس 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة للمرتل ( ساتر ميخائيل ) الجزء الاول*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## wael_we (13 أغسطس 2009)

جميل قوى


----------



## wael_we (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا نفسى اشكرك جدا


----------



## toty sefo (22 يناير 2010)

*ميرسى على كل الشرايط الجميله *
*بس انا عايزه ترنيمه ربنا موجود من فضلكم الرابط مش شغال *
*شكرا*​


----------



## محب العذراء (10 فبراير 2010)

ترانيم جميلة فعلا الرب يباركك


----------



## sara samer (17 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يعوضكم  بس بجد  مجموعة جميلة اووووووووووووووووووووووووى


----------

